# Depressed?



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Well if you guys have read my last post you'd know that Purdy had her first litter, and ended up culling the whole litter. But now she is acting really depressed, and not herself at all. Is this normal? I would think not. Nothing has changed other than everything happening with her litter. She sits in the same spot and faces away from me. It's starting to worry me a little bit, I feel like she's upset about her babies.

Also, is it still okay to breed from her again? I've heard you guys say it's not uncommon for first time mothers to cull their first litters.
She was such a good mom up until that point


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Have you checked her for mites? I have had mothers cull litters when there was an infestation. She may have mites; and easy way to tell is to take a small (half a handful, say) of bedding and sprinkle it on a white paper towel or tp, or kleenex. Gently clear away the bedding and look carefully for little specks that move. There may only be one, there may be many. You may have to do this test twice to be sure. How many days has it been since she had her babies?


----------

